# wheeler county 2009-2010 deer report



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64 (Oct 6, 2009)

Has anyone seen any scrapes and rubs yet,just started picking up in the last week around here this cool weather in the mournings is helping.There is alot of deer sign under the acorn trees that are dropping im going to plant a small food plot tomorrow.


----------



## pendna (Oct 7, 2009)

All is have seen is does.  A few small rubs starting to show up here and there.


----------



## sticksnbones (Oct 7, 2009)

I have a small tract in this area and i am looking for some additional land to go with it.  Do any of you guys know of any that are available?  Please let me know.

Thank you

PM or email me at Javierg@gefloridacontractors.com


----------



## seabear2 (Oct 7, 2009)

I will keep my ears open for one.


----------



## roscoe54 (Oct 8, 2009)

Rayonier has 200 acres still for lease in Wheeler.

   Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64 (Oct 9, 2009)

I rode down to where me and my buddies planted a food plot wed. and i jumped a big shooter buck out of the brush about 2:00 pm right at the plot.This should be a great spot after it comes up just need a little rain and they say its on its way.


----------



## cooper (Oct 9, 2009)

GEORGIA-HAMMER64 said:


> I rode down to where me and my buddies planted a food plot wed. and i jumped a big shooter buck out of the brush about 2:00 pm right at the plot.This should be a great spot after it comes up just need a little rain and they say its on its way.



I knew all that hard work would payoff.  They are bedding around it just waiting on it to come up.


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64 (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey cooper when you going to kill one of those big ones in your trail cam pics you keep teaseing us at work with.


----------



## fountain (Oct 11, 2009)

after all the work I put into it it should be a great plot.  it is a neat looking place.

i have hunted several times in the county and have seen very few.  pretty crappy so far and too flippin hot.  the skeeters have came out to kill now after the little cool spell the last of september and the river flooding apparently did not help.  i sure hope it gets better by the end of the month.


----------



## fountain (Oct 11, 2009)

GEORGIA-HAMMER64 said:


> Hey cooper when you going to kill one of those big ones in your trail cam pics you keep teaseing us at work with.



when he wakes up in time


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64 (Oct 14, 2009)

If cooper does'nt kill a good deer opening weekend something is wrong.


----------



## fountain (Oct 14, 2009)

GEORGIA-HAMMER64 said:


> If cooper does'nt kill a good deer opening weekend something is wrong.


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64 (Oct 16, 2009)

Should be a great mourning to hunt if the wind will lay at daybreak good luck everyone.


----------



## fountain (Oct 16, 2009)

worried bout that wind for the clear cut.  it wont take long to get sea sick.  holding on may also be a problem.


----------



## seabear2 (Oct 17, 2009)

Saw a 4pt and a doe @ 7:30. Partner killed a 200lb boar hog about 7:45. Tons of shots fired in north wheeler/southern laurens this a.m 

We hope they were not shooting small bucks. I would guess 50 shots fired.


----------



## snuffy (Oct 17, 2009)

Feels strange not beeing in Wheeler tonight. First year I have not been there in12-15 years.
Hope you guys have a great season.
Hope some of Ya'll eat at Sharkys today for me.


----------



## fountain (Oct 18, 2009)

re-cap of the weekend:
saw 10 sat morning--all does
went in bout 6 sat evening to see a good 8 feeding.  i tried to circle the food plot and get in front of him.  did not work.  went right back home.  bout sick already and the rain was not helping.
went back where i saw the 8 this morning and saw nothing.  heard 2 fighting at daylight. stalked all the way home and saw 3 does and then caught a retarded buck walking in a clear cut close the road.  i never got close enough for the longbow.
went back to a food plot and a long road this afternoon.  saw 8.  6 does, retard and another buck of some sort.  this was my first good look at the weird deer through the binoculars.  i was planning on shooting him, but he kept looking in the pines like something else was coming and he was nervous.  i thought it may be another buck, but the does ran and that was it.  3 more came out at dark.  going back after him tomorrow.  4 on one side and a long, crooked spike on the other with a kicker.


----------



## seabear2 (Oct 18, 2009)

Saw a 4pt and 6pt this evening in the food plot about 6:30 on another tract of land from the other hunts.

On our 200ac, we didnt see a deer in the 5 food plots over 3 hunts. Soybean fields and so many acorns out there. I didnt even see any fresh tracks in my plot since the rain and it looks prime. Oh well maybe next weekend.


----------



## fountain (Oct 19, 2009)

seabear i saw u sat. morning but u left before i got to


----------



## seabear2 (Oct 19, 2009)

Where were you?


----------



## fountain (Oct 19, 2009)

flash foods in lamo--getting gas then to redlig to see what all had been brought in.  one small 8.

headed out now to see what the afternoon brings


----------



## seabear2 (Oct 19, 2009)

Oh I didnt see you. I saw that small buck on the rack and it looked like they were scoring it. Do they have a contest over there this year?


----------



## fountain (Oct 19, 2009)

yea. $25 to enter and weekly winners. momma entered me, but you know how its gonna go and who is gonna win.
we were in daddys truck getting gas when you pulled in.


----------



## seabear2 (Oct 19, 2009)

LOL. Some of that was already there when I went by.


----------



## fountain (Oct 20, 2009)

yep--i saw it too, but they did not have anything.


----------



## Dad & Lad (Oct 20, 2009)

*Opening Morning*

Hey all, shot the  best one of my life so far Sat morning. Fella mounting him green scored him a 144. Gotta love Wheeler County.


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64 (Oct 20, 2009)

Good deer there friend i wouldnt doubt it he's got good mass and tine lenght was he rutting any looks like his neck is swollen.


----------



## seabear2 (Oct 20, 2009)

Very nice buck dad and lad. Thats the best one I have seen so far this year from wheeler.


----------



## fountain (Oct 20, 2009)

saw deer from 5:45 right til i got down today.  killed a doe with the recurve about 6:50.  one down..many to go.  this one makes the first for me so far.


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64 (Oct 21, 2009)

Found alot of very fresh scrapes this evening about 10 or more and a bunch of rubs to got a idea the route he's traveling.Hopefully i can make something happen soon will be on vac.before long can't wait.


----------



## fountain (Oct 21, 2009)

GEORGIA-HAMMER64 said:


> Found alot of very fresh scrapes this evening about 10 or more and a bunch of rubs to got a idea the route he's traveling.Hopefully i can make something happen soon will be on vac.before long can't wait.



where at??  you better not be back on my land again


i saw 5 this afternoon.  4 does/yearlings and one buck that came in way down the road going to a food plot i think.  guess the does smelled me when they got in--didnt get her.  she IS going down soon.  trying to kill this doe is as hard as trying to kill an old buck.  i think we got a lot of coyotes to kill too--i heard em on both sides today.


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64 (Oct 21, 2009)

I plead the 5th friend


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64 (Oct 23, 2009)

Rain moving in this weekend and turning colder next week around wednesday sure hope so.


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64 (Oct 25, 2009)

Went hunting this mourning saw 5  4 doe's and one 2 1/2 year old i would say he would have been an 8 pointer had one side of his rack not been broken off.He came out an hour after the doe's had his head down smelling i grunted at him he paid me no attention and went the way the doe's did.I would say i think the time is getting close now and i found some more really good buck sign this mourning fresh to.


----------



## fountain (Oct 25, 2009)

slow this weekend for me as well.  saw 2 small bucks in a clear cut this morning.  one cowhorn feeding and just walking and another small racked buck running in circles apparently after a doe that had came through earlier.
 i heard a shot wednesday afternoon that i though was on our place or very close to our line.  it turns out that it was across the line a little and they killed a huge buck over there.  they are starting to move, just need a little cool weather to come and stay.
i did hear that a "fine" neighbor of mine killed a big 11 pt with 18" spread at our gate one morning this week bout 5 goin to work.  how true it is, i am not sure, but my dad did say that he heard a shot early one morning.  true or not, still dont sound good.


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64 (Oct 27, 2009)

Rain rain rain cant wait for it to get through so the hunting can begin on vac, as of today.


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64 (Oct 28, 2009)

Saw 6 this evening one really nice buck just didnt give me enough time to evaluate him before he walked into the woods.


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64 (Nov 1, 2009)

This mourning was great saw plenty of deer until the wind really picked up.I saw two good bucks and quit a few does but no chasing yet just cruising wont be long now.


----------



## seabear2 (Nov 1, 2009)

Saw young 8pt and 3 does friday pm in a food plot. He ran them off but fed for 30 min

Sat- A.M. O
         PM Same 8, button head and 2 does

This Am- 2 spikes


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64 (Nov 1, 2009)

I believe now would be prime time to use your calls.


----------



## fountain (Nov 1, 2009)

not much happening for me.
saw a young 8 in town pulling out friday morning.  none the rest of the day.
sat. morning saw a big 8 on the way to the woods at a powerline.  saw 4 on stand.  
sat. evening sat through a flood and saw a 3 pt.
sun. morning saw 6.  all does but one 8 pt.  smallest 8 i have ever seen.  it is his first rack as a yearling.  maybe he will be around in 5 more years.  he was with another yearling following behind trying to catch her.

seeing running tracks so they doing something but obviously at night.  i dont blame em.  hot as it has been i would too.  wish i was off the next 2 weeks!  
time to change places.  already have and got a doe feeding on water oaks bout 125 yards to my right.  wind is blowing hard and getting cloudy fast  its gettin time for them to start moving a good bit


----------



## seabear2 (Nov 1, 2009)

GEORGIA-HAMMER64 said:


> I believe now would be prime time to use your calls.



Called spike up this am in 30 seconds with snort wheeze. The call is unreal for small bucks.


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64 (Nov 5, 2009)

Well been seeing plenty of deer since its cooled off a little maybe this weekend will be a good one sure hope so.The bucks are definatly in the search mode havent seen any chasing yet.


----------



## fountain (Nov 7, 2009)

killed a doe this morning.  i got bored where i was sitting on a clear cut.  i was not feeling confident and the sun is directly in my face for that stand.  i decided to get down and circle the clear cut to see if there are any  better trails.  i found a lot of tracks and better sign on the other side.  i was walking looking at the woodline and saw a doe and yearling so i decided to take her.  she stunk!  this is the first doe i have ever had smell like this.  her tarsal glands smelled and i cut them off and saved them!  she must have been coming in heat--may have screwed up by shooting her, but that is one less for competition now.


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64 (Nov 7, 2009)

I heard plenty of shot back your way and across 19


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64 (Nov 8, 2009)

Saw 7 doe's this mourning and one good 8 pointer but decided to pass him up he will be a nice one next year.All the doe's were in a group when they came out and the buck was by himself.


----------



## fountain (Nov 11, 2009)

still seeing movement.  matter of fact, while i was pulling this up i had a fine 3.5 yr old come behind me.  he only had one side, but it looked good.  saw 5 this morning.  3 does came through bout 6:20.  at 6:30 i looked in the field with the binoculars to see a really big bodied buck but never could tell much about his rack.. he walked out after i saw him.  i rattled at 7 and then again about 7:20 to have a good 9 pt come in.  he came in so fast i never got a chance to look him over real close like i normally do, but i knew he was at least 4.5 by body and face size so i shot.  he was a solid 4.5 yr old 8 with a kicker on his left beam.  not a big rack but lots of mass.  he weighed 180 live.  his neck was fairly swolen but his tarsal glands wer darkened on the tips, not the whole way through.  maybe this is telling me that the rut is close?


----------



## seabear2 (Nov 11, 2009)

I will be off next week. I am ready.


----------



## fountain (Nov 11, 2009)

i was figuring this week would be the week, but his weather is wild!  the bucks seemed to up and moving about today.  still seeing a lot of does and no chasing.  i guess that maybe it is going to be a late rut this year.  
here is the deer i killed this morning.  probably should have let him go, but i figured he was 4.5 and about all he is/was going to be.


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64 (Nov 12, 2009)

Saw a nice little 2 and a half year old 15" 7 or 8 pointer this mourning he was just criusing the woodline in no hurry saw a few doe's to no chasing yet.


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64 (Nov 14, 2009)

Well still seeing plenty of deer the bucks are just walking around with thier nose to the dirt hoping to find a hot doe.Have not seen any chasing what so ever hope to see something happen soon.


----------



## fountain (Nov 15, 2009)

had a pretty good morning.  had a doe come in before 6:20.  then about 6:35 had one feeding on a live oak and heard horns lightly clicking together in the field.  i turned to see a yound 6 pt and another buck of some sort--i think it was a 3.5 yrs old with a messed up rack that i have seen once before.  i turned back to the other deer and it was gone.  later i looked back to see anotehr deer there and it was a nice 3.5 yr old 9 pt bout 16" wide.  good deer, but i passed on him.  it may have been him there the whole time.  it was so early i never looked at him and just assumed it was a doe.  i later saw a high rack 4 pt walking in the clear cut and had a 3 pt come in on the live oaks again.


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64 (Nov 18, 2009)

I shot this one this mourning about 10:45 he was working a scrape line seen alot of running sign to .His neck was not swollen much at all and his hocks were not really smelling that much but you could tell he had been doing alot of rubbing recently.


----------



## sticksnbones (Nov 19, 2009)

congrats on the great buck...  Biologist said that it should be on this weekend.


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64 (Nov 22, 2009)

I have still been seeing deer every time i went hunting in the last week and even saw a good buck chasing.I really had a good spot for this mourning but the rain and the wind blowing its just to nasty.Found some great buck sign maybe i can see him in the next week or so.If it calms down i might give him a try this evening if the wind lays some i can handle a little rain.


----------



## fountain (Nov 22, 2009)

GEORGIA-HAMMER64 said:


> I have still been seeing deer every time i went hunting in the last week and even saw a good buck chasing.I really had a good spot for this mourning but the rain and the wind blowing its just to nasty.Found some great buck sign maybe i can see him in the next week or so.If it calms down i might give him a try this evening if the wind lays some i can handle a little rain.



next week-----maybe the week after next.


----------



## sticksnbones (Nov 23, 2009)

Went up this weekend. Saw plenty of deer movement and sign but the does did not seem to be ready?  The small bucks were moving but the big ones are already with does bedded up or they are still waiting on the does.  Rained allot yesterday so maybe this will turn them on for the Thanksgiving week.  What do you guys think?  


Thanks.


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64 (Nov 23, 2009)

I believe this week would be a great time to kill a big buck suppose to be on vacation this week but i was asked to work so i did.But i will hunt every evening if possible maybe things will pick up with the big buck movement.


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64 (Nov 28, 2009)

It seems like this weather would be just right to kill a great buck.


----------



## fountain (Nov 28, 2009)

gettin kina late though.......
saw nothing this morning.  all scrapes are dead right now.  found a dcent lookin spot, but looks tough to hunt.  not much movement going on.  
one was killed thursday afternoon in the swamp.


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64 (Nov 30, 2009)

The deer have been really moveing lately even the doe's are now responding to a grunt call so they must be looking for a boyfriend.


----------



## sticksnbones (Dec 1, 2009)

Friday, Sat, Sunday the deer were moving late for me.  Saw lots of does and we did see one shooter at 12:00pm feeding in the thick stff but could not get a shot.  It seems like it really slowed down in my part of town im just outside of scotland.  Saw 8 does together one morning and no bucks to be seen.


----------



## fountain (Dec 1, 2009)

i aint seein crap!  daddy just called with news that he has found some really good sign.  maybe he can see smething.  
just got my euro mount back this morning as well!  5.25" bases!!


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64 (Dec 1, 2009)

Well they just got through picking the cotton where im hunting a really big buck now he has to come out of hiding maybe so im keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64 (Dec 1, 2009)

I went to the cotton field this evening they harrowed like 50 yards all the way around it also a strip up the middle and saw a great buck either a 8 or a 10 about 17" inside .I grunted and stopped him and looked at him for about 3 minutes his tarsals were mostly black and his neck was swollen some to .Hopefully my son can get a shot at him this week but then again he might not shoot him and let him grow some more for next season.


----------



## fountain (Dec 2, 2009)

how old was he?


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64 (Dec 4, 2009)

Well well looks like santa came early this year


----------



## sticksnbones (Dec 4, 2009)

Congrats on the great buck.

Anyone on here hunt near scotland?


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64 (Dec 5, 2009)

I know me and fountain dont i cant say about the others on here


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64 (Dec 21, 2009)

Well is anyone seeing any deer thought about going wednesday evening through sunday.


----------



## seabear2 (Dec 21, 2009)

sticksnbones said:


> Congrats on the great buck.
> 
> Anyone on here hunt near scotland?




I am about 5 miles from Scotland.


----------



## fountain (Dec 23, 2009)

GEORGIA-HAMMER64 said:


> Well is anyone seeing any deer thought about going wednesday evening through sunday.



stay home and sleep.  wish i would have this week.  saw a few--very few though.

gonna keep trying though--out of meat.  something is goin down in the mornin


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64 (Jan 1, 2010)

I was going hunting this mourning but it rained so i will hit the woods in the mourning anyone seeing any deer.


----------



## fountain (Jan 2, 2010)

nothing this morning but some cold ears!


----------

